# Thing-O-Matic



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Want one. I am a sucker for anything "o-matic" anyway, but this looks fantatic. :thumbup:

Thing-o-matic


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm... interesting, but I'm still not sure I understand what it does - it all sounds far too complicated to me.









If you want an "o-matic" that's nice and simple, how about this:










Mills "Spheromatic" half pint measure beer dispenser, 1969.








Cheers!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It is simple, even I understand it, you make a 3D image of an object on your computer, hook up and the Thing-o-matic manufactures one for you. Just like that.

It m.a.k.e.s things from plastic. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit better description of how it works



> It sounds like the sort of invention Wallace and Gromit would have dreamed up.
> 
> Scientists have invented a portable 'factory in a box' that can create any three-dimensional object out of plastic before your eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As seen on the BBCs 'inside out' this evening... Amazing technology...


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

How very strange. Just finished reading this...

Makers

Which, essentially, is about a device just like this. Truth, fiction, stranger than... and all that!


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't tell my boss, I'll be expected to make all my own spare parts.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I saw this in the paper the other day. Genius, name aside.

I doubt I was the only one off us that had day dreams about making my own watch cases.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats old tech now :sleep1: ......we have a couple here which cost upwards of $5mill.....of course the resolution is such that you cannot see the print levels and also it will "print" several different materials in one item, so you can have a rubber handled grommet machine with a PVC outer case and ABS gears for example....the bed plate is approx 1.5m x 1m.....it'll make half a dozen six cylinder inlet manifolds in one go, and has virtually done away with prototype machining shop operations unless of course you really need it in metal, they haven't quite got printing 3D metal objects sewn up as yet, but I am sure just give them time :grin:

Its kinda cool that you can build that printer yourself from the kit of parts though, and a great price too....I didn't see what the resolution was or the table size?

Oh yeah....and of course you need to be pretty handy on the old 3D cad software, but thats getting easier...or so I have been told


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

whatever it is, if its o'matic i want one


----------

